# محاضرات مهمة في النقل والمرور



## مهندس قحطان (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ابعث لكم سلسلة من المحاضرات المهمة في هندسة النقل والمرور


----------



## مهندس قحطان (25 مارس 2009)

أسف لم يطلع الملف المرفق سوف أرفق المحاضرات
مدري ليش ما يرفق الملفات


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (13 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*
*لو سماحت يا باشامهندس ممكن رفع سلسلة من المحاضرات المهمة في هندسة النقل والمرور*
*وشكرا لك علي تعاون حضرتك ونتظر منك الكثير*​*

*


----------



## مهندس قحطان (14 أبريل 2009)

أسف على التأخير ومرفق بعض هذه المحاضرات مع أنه سوف تطرح في موضعات مستقلة مثل طرح موضوع capacity


----------



## Road Engineer (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا مهندس قحطان على مجهوداتك
أنا مهندس طرق بس بديت قبل فترة أهتم بهندسة المرور خصوصاً الـ capacity والنمذجة المرورية وعندي مجموعة من الكتب وألأوراق بخصوص هذه المواضيع.
إذا كان في حد مهتم بالنمذجة المرورية ممكن أرفع العندي للموقع عسى أن يستفيد منها


----------



## مهندس قحطان (14 أبريل 2009)

Road Engineer قال:


> مشكور يا مهندس قحطان على مجهوداتك
> أنا مهندس طرق بس بديت قبل فترة أهتم بهندسة المرور خصوصاً الـ capacity والنمذجة المرورية وعندي مجموعة من الكتب وألأوراق بخصوص هذه المواضيع.
> إذا كان في حد مهتم بالنمذجة المرورية ممكن أرفع العندي للموقع عسى أن يستفيد منها


 
مرحبا road engineer ياليت ترسل لي على البريد الخاص أو ترفع مالديك وشكرا


----------



## Road Engineer (14 أبريل 2009)

أنا عندي الـ Highway Capacity Manual حأبدأ أرفعه جزء جزء .. الآن دي دراسة مقارنة في حساب التأخير اسمها
*[FONT=Arial,Bold][FONT=Arial,Bold]Comparison of Delays from HCM, Synchro, PASSER II,[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Bold]
*[FONT=Arial,Bold]PASSER IV and CORSIM for an Urban Arterial[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Bold]أرجو انها تكون مفيدة[/FONT]*​
[/FONT]


----------



## مهندس قحطان (15 أبريل 2009)

Road Engineer قال:


> أنا عندي الـ Highway Capacity Manual حأبدأ أرفعه جزء جزء .. الآن دي دراسة مقارنة في حساب التأخير اسمها
> *[FONT=Arial,Bold][FONT=Arial,Bold]Comparison of Delays from HCM, Synchro, PASSER II,[/FONT][/FONT]*
> [FONT=Arial,Bold]*[FONT=Arial,Bold]PASSER IV and CORSIM for an Urban Arterial[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Bold]
> *[FONT=Arial,Bold]أرجو انها تكون مفيدة[/FONT]*​
> [/FONT]


 
مشكور أخي Road Engineer على هذه المشاركة بالنسبة ل HCM موجود عندي وفي الموقع


----------



## Road Engineer (15 أبريل 2009)

دي دراسات مرورية عن حركة الحجاج والمركبات أثناء موسم الحج منشورة من جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض


----------



## مهندس قحطان (19 أبريل 2009)

Road Engineer قال:


> دي دراسات مرورية عن حركة الحجاج والمركبات أثناء موسم الحج منشورة من جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض


 

مشكور Road Engineer على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## othman.eng (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذا الجهد العضيممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## Road Engineer (19 أبريل 2009)

العفو يا مهندس قحطان 
أرى أن نبدأ في تفعيل إقتراحك بطرح موضوعات مستقلة في مجالات هندسة المرور ويقوم كل من له مشاركة بخصوص الموضوع المحدد بوضع مشاركته حتى يسهل على المهتمين إيجاد ما يبحثون عنه.


----------



## مهندس قحطان (19 أبريل 2009)

Road Engineer قال:


> العفو يا مهندس قحطان
> أرى أن نبدأ في تفعيل إقتراحك بطرح موضوعات مستقلة في مجالات هندسة المرور ويقوم كل من له مشاركة بخصوص الموضوع المحدد بوضع مشاركته حتى يسهل على المهتمين إيجاد ما يبحثون عنه.


 

وهذا بالفعل ما فعلت فقد قمت بطرح موضوعان لهذا الشهر وهما capacity والسلامة المرورية Traffic Safety


----------



## مهندس قحطان (4 مايو 2009)

othman.eng قال:


> شكرا على هذا الجهد العضيممممممممممممممممممم


 



العفو يأخي المهندس عثمان


----------



## مهندس قحطان (31 مايو 2009)

الشكر موصووووووول للجميع


----------



## hassanaki (2 يونيو 2009)

نعجز عن شكرك بالكلمات او العبارات التي لاتعطيك حقك


----------



## taleb essia (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا أبحت عن كيفية التصميم الصحيح لطريق ذاخل المدن وماهي الاعتبأرات التى يجب أخذها في أعتبار


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (16 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس قحطان (30 يناير 2010)

محمد عبد المنعم شا قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

شكراً لك أخي محمد عبدالمنعم 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*حساب المنحنيات الافقيه والرأسيه*


----------



## abufarss (1 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## abufarss (1 مايو 2010)

الله يرحم ابويك


----------



## tiger_love (1 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله بك واكثر الله من امثالك*​


----------



## اعفشش (12 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير 
ماقصرتوا يامهندسين


----------



## علي احمد محمد (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووورررررررر جدا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وتبثك الله


----------



## odwan (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
لكم مني كل تقدير وإحترام كبيرين


----------



## علي احمد محمد (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووورررررررر جدا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وتبثك الله


----------



## الساحق الاول (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## lidco (4 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot ..allah blessing you


----------



## علاء الدين جواش (24 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلمو عالمجهود من الجميع


----------



## سمير عمار (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً ونأمل المزيد والمزيد 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## امجد المهندس (11 يناير 2011)

الاخوة المهندسين :
انا الان طالب دراسات عليا .وابحث عن محاضرات gravity model وcalibration
واحتاج اي برنامج يحسب عمليات توزيع الرحلة وارجوا ان يكون برنامج عن المعايرة حتى 
يكون هو السلاح اللي استعملة للبحث .
ارجوا المساعدة ممن يستطيع وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بن علوان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا مهندس قحطان


----------



## جرموزي (28 فبراير 2012)

مشششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## maada78 (6 مارس 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## buraida (13 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud.sherra (12 أكتوبر 2012)

ممممممممممممششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووورررررررر


----------



## حسام عبد الله (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## fares-25 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً ​


----------

